# Which Empire Lord Character?



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Just wondering which Lord level character you would deem the most effective.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Volkamar The Grim he's just so cool.

Everyone loves those Pope Mobiles anyway.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Karl Franz For my money, Stick him on a horse in a unit of knights or greatswords, hes LD 10 gives it to his army, is a bsb, and has a runefang/Ghal Maraz!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

For me it has to be Volkmar (as you didn't include Valten) mainly because The basic Empire soldier is relatively weak and Volkmars unit buffs are far more effective army wide than any one combat character.
Volkmar will help hold the army together rather than taking your opponent apart so will earn his points back more easily (if you count the units that would probably have run away without him near them.
All the others need to leave the army to its own devices if they want to start getting a return for their points straight away but Volkmar can happily sit in the centre surrounded by infantry and still be effective.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Aye, Valten ain't in this edition of the Empire


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

The problem I have with Volkmar is his Frenzy. That makes him a bit of a liability in my book. Still, he's very survivable and hence is good at Victory Points denial and the buffs are fantastic.

I voted for the super Karl Franz, because he's very beastly against anything beastly. He can really do some damage to opposing characters (I don't know if my High Elves could stand to him...). He just needs a decent Warrior Priest babysitter to heal him, though (if that's even possible... can't remember). Plus, he's great at supporting his troops in the thick of combat.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd take the super Franz any day.

A dragon on its own can mulch almost any unit, but with KF riding it - no unit is safe:grin:


----------

